
Ray Kurzweil: Humans will be hybrids by 2030 - t23
http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/03/technology/ray-kurzweil-predictions/index.html
======
Terr_
Ray Kurzweil: I need to say anything that puts my name in the headlines again
(2015)

~~~
PhilWright
True that. I also love the fact he gives himself a B grade in past
predictions. Nostradamus would probably give himself an A grade and we know
how useful his predications have been.

------
dTal
Ray Kurzweil: If someone hasn't invented brain uploading by 2030, I'm probably
screwed

------
rafa2000
Ray Kurzweil: I think that open source is irrelevant for the future of
humankind. But keep an eye on Microsoft, my friend's company.

